# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Denuncia Successione con 28 anni di ritardo

## diego79na

:Confused: Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di chiarimenti su una questione relativa ad una successione del 50% di un immobile. Circa 28 anni fa, la contribuente in questione resta vedova, tra l'altro con una gravidanza portata a termine circa un mese dopo il decesso. All'epoca un familiare della contribuente, si interessò della pratica di successione. Soltano ora la contribuente, convinta di avere la titolarità al 100% dell'immobile, ha scoperto che all'epoca dei fatti era stata fatta successione solo relativamente alle pratiche Inps per la voltura della pensione del merito deceduto e che quindi la denuncia di successione per il restante 50% che andava diviso con i 2 eredi del de cuius non è mai stata presentata. Volendo ora rimediare al tutto come procedere???? In che misura determinare le imposte ipotecaria o catastale? Presentando oggi la denuncia con evidente ritardo, per il calcolo di quest'ultime a quale normativa bisogna far riferimento? Quella attuale o quella vigente all'epoca? Ed infine a cosa va incontro per quanto concerne interessi e sanzioni? Sono prescritte? Grazie

----------


## paolab

Caso interessante... Non ho mai avuto il caso. La dichiarazione va senz'altro presentata. Ipotecarie e catastali secondo me si devono pagare, con le attuali disposizioni legislative. Se fosse prima casa gli importi sarebbero anche molto contenuti... In caso contrario ci sono sanzioni? Mah... Direi di no. Perché, o le imposte sono attuali e allora non ci sono sanzioni, oppure sono in prescrizione e allora non si pagano....
Tienici informati su come procede...  :Wink:

----------


## diego79na

Mi sa che l'unico modo per far luce alla questione è chiedere un appuntamento all'Agenzia delle Entrate e discuterne con un funzionario. Il mio titolare Dottor Commercialista mi dice che il tutto va fatto pagando alle disposizioni recenti, sinceramente vorrei esserne sicuro al 100%. Anche perchè presentando oggi la dichirazione di successione, anche se il fatto risale a quasi 30 anni fa senza che sia mai stato come dire contestato con una comunicazione dell'Agenzia, sembra logico che è come se trattasi di una successione "attuale"

----------


## fabioalessandro

per me non devi fare nulla se non volturare semplicemente all'ade del territorio (quindi paghi solo la voltura per ogni immobili circa 70€)
ormai sono amiamente prescritti eventali accertamente da parte dell'agenzia
e i diritto a succedere non si è prescritto in quanto non c'è nessuno che entrato in possesso degli immobili

----------

